# Mr Quick Fix



## corpsebride (Jan 22, 2012)

Sex with H of 30 years, has never been great and has only gotten worse. For many years I told myself that it was ok, as marriage is for better or worse. There is resentment towards him since he isn’t one to try to fix the problem (PE/ED) by trying anything other than the quick fix - Viagra. He’ll research and take the time to pick the perfect golf shoes, but no initiative to improve his sexual performance or learn anything. This irritates me. Constantly hearing “I’m sorry” after sex, makes me want to say “then do something about it”....but he’s so wounded and almost tearful, I can only be comforting. 
I am going through some “phase” where I’m actually craving sex.
I actually told a girlfriend that I feel like I need to get “taken care of” by a professional to see what sex is really supposed to be like.
Anyone who can relate?


----------



## His_Response (Jun 14, 2018)

Have you talked to him about pleasing you before he 'makes his entrance'? Does he give you oral? (If not, what the hell, man!?)

Just my opinion, but EVERY man should learn to please a woman with his tongue before he even thinks about himself. Not that every woman is able to reach orgasm easily through oral stimulation, but (from my experience) it certainly helps things along... and while the man will (should!) be aroused during it as well, at least it should help keep his PE in check. 

I've never had PE issues, but I like to make sure things last, so I often will move to oral to allow myself to calm down a bit, while continuing to please my wife. (And she certainly doesn't complain... *grin* ) Fingers are also an option, and while being a bit less delicate a touch they should still allow a man to keep control over himself during foreplay. 

Or is foreplay just not something he's familiar with? 


-H.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

This is a tough way to live and a sad thing to realize after this many years of marriage, unfortunately it seems to be all to common. Would he be open to experiment with different ways to spice things up. If you gave a lot of thought and research into things that would turn you on (role playing, dressing up, dirty talk, rougher sex, whatever) would he be open to trying things out. There are plenty of online pharmacies he can easily get any ED drug so he doesn't even need to go through the embarrassment of talking to his doc about it. I would say try doing the work and presenting it to him in the simplest way possible, sexual ideas, ed meds all of it. Explain that for some reason you're horny as hell and need some good hot sex. If he can't be bothered to lift a finger, literally and figuratively, you have a serious issue. DO it in a loving and gentle way but make sure the point is made you need some excitement.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

He is a selfish clod... 

Cut him off. Tell him that he steps up his game of you won't have sex with him. These pills fix a lot of problems and can really help. 

For you, a lot of women your age have a second awakening sexually. It is up to the man in the relationship to step up and take care of business. 

For you, if he would step up, it can be a wonderful time of life for you. Easier, stronger, multiple O's. 

I will never understand why me are like this, it is just stupid. I have been fortunate enough to have several GF's go through this, and wow, it was really fun. 

My GF now is where you are at and we are having a blast...


----------

